# Did ecthelion follow the turgon's army?



## Turin_Turambar (May 10, 2021)

did ecthelion follow the army of the turgon like glorfindel? Was he part of the turgon's army with glorfindel?


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (May 10, 2021)

My dear...are you asking he did under the "army command department" of Turgon...?Whether yes or no, the answers were clear. In the Unnumbered Tears, he's the deputy or maybe "army command" security's commander, though he might have some units under his command as well. In the Gondolin's fall, he's the commander of Fountain army, the sub-unit that he took it's charge as it's minister during non-war time, so no. OFC if you take political elements into account, I'd say he's "ALWAYS" under Turgon's army like Glorfindel, strictly speaking, 
(I always answer unique questions in unique ways)XD


----------



## Turin_Turambar (May 11, 2021)

Hisoka Morrow said:


> My dear...are you asking he did under the "army command department" of Turgon...?Whether yes or no, the answers were clear. In the Unnumbered Tears, he's the deputy or maybe "army command" security's commander, though he might have some units under his command as well. In the Gondolin's fall, he's the commander of Fountain army, the sub-unit that he took it's charge as it's minister during non-war time, so no. OFC if you take political elements into account, I'd say he's "ALWAYS" under Turgon's army like Glorfindel, strictly speaking,
> (I always answer unique questions in unique ways)XD


Actually what I meant was this; ecthelion in the battle of lammoth and dagor aglareb was part of the turgon's army? The reason I asked this is because there is no information about the ecthelion's birth year and life in exile.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (May 11, 2021)

Gondolin had no military combat units taking parts in battle of lammoth and dagor aglareb...period.


----------



## Turin_Turambar (May 11, 2021)

Hisoka Morrow said:


> Gondolin had no military combat units taking parts in battle of lammoth and dagor aglareb...period.


because the gondolin had not yet been built back then.It writes that for glorfindel he followed the turgon.It is certain that the turgon fought in the battle of lammoth and dagor aglareb.is the same valid for the ecthelion? Was ecthelion among those who followed the turgon like glorfindel?


----------



## Alcuin (May 11, 2021)

I think we can infer that Ecthelion, like Glorfindel, was born in Eldamar and endured the crossing of the Helcaraxë. We know for certain that Idril endured it: her mother died in the crossing. While some of Gondolin’s citizens (i.e., inhabitants (“denizens”) of the _city_) were born in Middle-earth, such as the Sindar who followed Turgon and those of mixed heritage (such as Voronwë, earlier called Bronweg, the mariner who led Tuor to Gondolin: his father was a Noldo, but his mother a Sinda), most of the Noldor were from Eldamar. We also know the majority of its population were Noldor, and I think it was the one place in Middle-earth in which Quenya was the everyday language among the Elves.


----------



## Elthir (May 12, 2021)

Alcuin said:


> We also know the majority of its population were Noldor, and I think it was the one place in Middle-earth in which Quenya was the everyday language among the Elves.



My memory here is that there were more Sindar than Noldor in Gondolin, and Sindarin was spoken in daily use -- although (Shibboleth of Feanor, for example) Turgon has reestablished Quenya for his household.

Regarding the population, maybe you see the statement from a very late Glorfindel text (that Gondolin was almost entirely Noldorin) as a revision rather than Tolkien forgetting his earlier revision to *The Grey Annals*, where he'd added many Sindar?

Or am I forgetting stuff about both points?


----------



## Turin_Turambar (May 13, 2021)

Alcuin said:


> I think we can infer that Ecthelion, like Glorfindel, was born in Eldamar and endured the crossing of the Helcaraxë. We know for certain that Idril endured it: her mother died in the crossing. While some of Gondolin’s citizens (i.e., inhabitants (“denizens”) of the _city_) were born in Middle-earth, such as the Sindar who followed Turgon and those of mixed heritage (such as Voronwë, earlier called Bronweg, the mariner who led Tuor to Gondolin: his father was a Noldo, but his mother a Sinda), most of the Noldor were from Eldamar. We also know the majority of its population were Noldor, and I think it was the one place in Middle-earth in which Quenya was the everyday language among the Elves.


Is it certain that the ecthelion was following the Noldor army in exile?


----------



## Alcuin (May 13, 2021)

Ecthelion Of The Fountain said:


> Is it certain that the ecthelion was following the Noldor army in exile?


He wasn’t a Fëanorian, which means he crossed the Helcaraxë with the rest of the Noldor. He was with Turgon in Gondolin, which means that he was also with Turgon in Vinyamar. Do you have some reason to believe Ecthelion was someplace else or following someone else?


----------



## Turin_Turambar (May 13, 2021)

Alcuin said:


> He wasn’t a Fëanorian, which means he crossed the Helcaraxë with the rest of the Noldor. He was with Turgon in Gondolin, which means that he was also with Turgon in Vinyamar. Do you have some reason to believe Ecthelion was someplace else or following someone else?


I was wondering about this; ecthelion was there in the battle of lammoth and dagor aglareb?


----------

